# First bow kill!!!!



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

26 yards. The Hoyt put it down


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice work, great first one !!!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Action shot


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Congrats.*

That it your on a roll, Wack em and stack em


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Is this your first ever bow kill period? Or first sheep? If this is your first ever bow kill. Get ready, I hope you can properly treat your coming addiction. Awesome job and great action picture.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats, they are harder than deer to kill.


----------



## brandonbb (Jul 19, 2004)

That is a rowdy looking bow! nice kill


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Is this your first ever bow kill period? Or first sheep? If this is your first ever bow kill. Get ready, I hope you can properly treat your coming addiction. Awesome job and great action picture.


First bow kill ever, I am hooked and already have the sickness. They are incredibly hard to hunt. Spooky as h*ll. awesome hunt though.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> First bow kill ever, I am hooked and already have the sickness. They are incredibly hard to hunt. Spooky as h*ll. awesome hunt though.


Dang your first bow kill is an aoudad! Crazy and congrats!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice , congrats!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome first kill


----------

